# cloning autos



## growNM (Aug 4, 2012)

can you clone autos or should you stick with non autos


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, you can clone auto's. It is just rather pointless.Auto's live on a determined life cycle. The flower process starts with or without your consent. If the plant goes from seed to finish in 60 days , for example, you really don't even have time to root clones. Guessing the plant has to be at least 2 weeks old before it would be ready to cut from anyway. add in 2-3 weeks for rooting to occur and you are basically looking at the entire life cycle of the plant


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont think you can clone autos.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2012)

The short answer is, No, you cannot clone autos.


----------



## growNM (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks everyone for your input. once again you guys are full of knowledge.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 6, 2012)

Dont do anything to autos that will slow it down...and from what I have learned 20/4 light cycle is best


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree- I didn't top mine and made sure to put them into pots they could finish in (2.8 gal) - did top them with some fresh soil because I didn't make the original pot full enough.  
In fact my younger one has now surpassed the older one.  Both of mine are looking pretty snazzy at 45 and 28 days.


----------

